# Coffee machine?



## gottalovebud (Jul 21, 2006)

A friend told me that you can make hash in a coffee machine will that really work?


----------



## Hick (Jul 21, 2006)

Nope...


----------



## gottalovebud (Jul 21, 2006)

oh ok well thanks


----------



## 041181 (Jul 21, 2006)

i never heard that one before ,,,,,,,,


----------



## pot man27 (Jul 22, 2006)

u can make finger hash using a cofee grinder if thats what he told you its true, ive done it


----------



## naturalhi (Jul 22, 2006)

Coffee bean grinders are used to prepare plant matter for ISO or BHO extraction?


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jul 24, 2006)

i use a coffee grinder to chop up all my buds, a brownish powder sticks to the base and lid of the grinder. when it builds up, usually after i've choped up an oz, I use a paint brush to brush out the powder. I put the powder in a sandwich baggie and i press the powder into a ball then i squish it flat. once youve squished it enough it becomes a harder chunk that looks like green hash. If you roll it with your bare hands, after a while it turnes brown. I call it hash, It burns, smells and tastes like hash. Its great in bongs, pipes or bottle tokes. I add some to joints every now and then for an extra kick.


----------



## Insane (Jul 25, 2006)

Coffee *grinder* if you want finger hash, Coffee machine if you want....marijuana coffee? I guess it would be a tea actually...


----------



## gottalovebud (Jul 25, 2006)

I shall do it and it will be ledgendary.


----------



## naturalhi (Jul 28, 2006)

PTBO, "If you roll it with your bare hands, after a while it turnes brown".

HA HA! maybe you should wash your hands before rolling hash, it just sounded funny when I read it!


----------



## jezek (Aug 25, 2006)

Ptbo_Stonerz said:
			
		

> i use a coffee grinder to chop up all my buds, a brownish powder sticks to the base and lid of the grinder. when it builds up, usually after i've choped up an oz, I use a paint brush to brush out the powder. I put the powder in a sandwich baggie and i press the powder into a ball then i squish it flat. once youve squished it enough it becomes a harder chunk that looks like green hash. If you roll it with your bare hands, after a while it turnes brown. I call it hash, It burns, smells and tastes like hash. Its great in bongs, pipes or bottle tokes. I add some to joints every now and then for an extra kick.




lol. thats the crystals off the bud, thats how we bust up the bud here in canada, coffee grinders, dont roll it in your fingers, put it ontop of some bud in the bowl, it will get you crazy stoned, try it


----------



## stoner 420 (Aug 28, 2006)

i have a bud grinder that will grind the bud up and drop the crystals in the bottom and i scope it up and put it on top of a bowl and yeah ur right it adds a hell of a kick.......... i love my toys....................


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 1, 2006)

how odd

save the grindage....get a bigger bowl...a bigger flame.

you can shake the .003 grams of trichs off your bud, and put it on top of another bud...or just leave it on the bud to begin with and double stack those lil noogies for the same frig'n amount of triches getting lit up at one time.

or is all this grinding so that you folks can roll joints? Sounds like more work to me. hmmm....maybe its time I get me a squaw.


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 1, 2006)

wait....are you fellas the type to burn bud all the way down to ashes? even though it lost it's thc a few hits prior to going ashen?


----------



## Hick (Sep 1, 2006)

> hmmm....maybe its time I get me a squaw.


"Damn" the inflation...you know a good squaw will cost you _two_ spotted ponies these days.


----------



## 1HIGHGODDESS (Sep 1, 2006)

Well I Shmoke My Bud To Askes In My Pipe ..so...hash I Tired It Once..i Didnt Think I Didnt Get Anything Off Of It...but This Is Sttin To Get My Attention..sounds Easy..but You Need Aot To Put In The Grindr Right?


----------



## 1HIGHGODDESS (Sep 1, 2006)

Oops


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 1, 2006)

I miss the icolator hash in Amsterdam... but yeah, let me know how that coffee machine hash works for ya, lol. Bubble hash is the only hash really worth smoking i my opinion.


----------



## smoke_marijuana420 (Sep 3, 2006)

i bet u could with a coffee grinder if u like filtered a shit load of weed and boiled it until the waters gone
ud probably get like a goopy kief of like oil like shit might not even work .. beats me


----------

